# Lend me a hand



## JasonASmith (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello again all,
Well, I have been putting some serious thought into the system that I want to train in...
Originally, I was dead-set on starting Kenpo(EPAK) in late August/early September, but since I visited the Shotokan dojo here in York and saw the Sensei in action, it would be a crime to NOT go to Sensei Gladfelter for all my martial arts needs...He's REALLY that good...
So, given the fact that I am going to be starting Shotokan in a few weeks, what can I do to prepare myself for it?   I currently workout four days a week(combination of brisk walking and time on the Crossbow), so the physical part will be somewhat(allright, a LITTLE) easier for me...What about the mental part? How can I prepare myself mentally for what I am going to get? Meditation? 
I am not sure if this post goes here, so moderators/administrators have mercy, please!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 30, 2006)

First of all, congrats on finding a school and instructor that excites you!  Thats often the hardest part, but central to south east PA is rich with Amish and good Martial Art instructors.  Shotokan is an excellent choice.

Second, prep  Keep doing what you are doing, possibly devoting some more time to stretching.  Let Gladfelter Sensei guide you in the best supplemental exercises for how he teaches.  

Enjoy and good luck!


----------



## pstarr (Jul 30, 2006)

Stone Dragon is right.  You're probably in much better physical shape than most beginners.  Let you new sensei guide you from there-


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Yes, Shotokan is a good choice for beginning students. Builds up a strong base.  Keep working on stretching and exercise befofe you start your classes.  It is a great thing when you find a school that sparks that fire for a life long journey in the Martial arts. Take your time when training. Do not try to rush.  And practice,practice,practice. Repetition and focused training is the key to success.*


----------



## MRE (Jul 30, 2006)

I agree with Stone Dragone, stretching will definitely help you get ready for training.

I just started in martial arts about 6 months ago.  I run and lift weights regularly, so I was in pretty good shape before training as well.  However, the stretching that I was doing for fitness definitely was not enough for martial arts.  Had I to do it again, I would spend alot more time increasing my flexibility before I started.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 30, 2006)

Do some light stretching each night.  You might also want to do a bit of light jogging in bare feet on a treadmill, if this is possible, to strengthen the foot muscles, and to condition the ankles.  

Don't worry too much about how your first day will go.  If Gladfelter sensei is as good as indicated, then he'll know how to give an excellent first day lesson as well.  

Most importantly?  Be honest about what you can and can't do, when the teacher asks, and listen with an open mind.  That's the key to learning, something that everyone should be striving to do.  

Best of luck to you!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 30, 2006)

I can't disagree with what's been said.  All good advice.  I might just add when you run or walk, add some extra distance once your are tired.  Just to get in the habit of pushing yourself a little further each time.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Jul 30, 2006)

Congratulations on finding an instructor that is so inspiring!   Keep conditioning yourself like you are and you will be in great shape.   I hope your journey goes well.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Jul 30, 2006)

Shotokan is a strong solid martial art, congratulations.  Just let your Sensei Guide you, and just prepare for the road ahead.  Draw a plan since you have a few weeks, think about your goals, reaching black belt, beyond black belt, self discipline, learning how to defend yourself, whatever they are and truly set your mind on achieving them.  Best of luck and Congratulations on finding a school.


----------



## JasonASmith (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks all for the replies..
I have picked up two of Funakoshi Sensei's books to pass the time until I start...Karate-Do; My Way of Life, and Karate Do Nyumon...
I wanted to pick up Karate Do Kyohan as well, but it was too much money...
I have also taken your advice and have thrown about 10 minutes of stretching in after my workout is done...
Thanks again...


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Aug 1, 2006)

Get Karate-Do Kyohan is a *great* resource and worth the money.


----------



## chinto01 (Aug 1, 2006)

The advice I will give you is this:

1: Always empty your cup and have a beginners mind. May not make sense now but it will in the future.

2: Practice, practice, practice. Kyan Sensei says the martial arts is 30% brains and 70% hard work

3: Most of all embrace and enjoy your training!

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## twendkata71 (Aug 1, 2006)

*Check on Ebay. You can usually find a copy on there for a reasonable price. Kanazawa made his own version of the kyohan. You will be able to find it on Ebay as well. Some of the books can get very pricy.  I originally had copies of several of these books. I gave them to students as gifts. Another good book to read for the aspiring karateka is Moving Zen. It is about  Dutch or Canadian man that goes to Japan and trains at the Shotokan JKA . Goes through his trials and tribulations on his way to black belt.  *







			
				JasonASmith said:
			
		

> Thanks all for the replies..
> I have picked up two of Funakoshi Sensei's books to pass the time until I start...Karate-Do; My Way of Life, and Karate Do Nyumon...
> I wanted to pick up Karate Do Kyohan as well, but it was too much money...
> I have also taken your advice and have thrown about 10 minutes of stretching in after my workout is done...
> Thanks again...


----------



## JPH (Aug 4, 2006)

A good companion text to Karate Do Kyohan is Master Egami's book, The Heart of Karate Do.


----------



## searcher (Aug 6, 2006)

The stretching advice is on the money.  You might want to look into Thomas Kurz' book "Stretching Scientifically", it helped me a bunch.


----------

